# Riot Police & Humvees Move In To Remove Last Remaining Standing Rock Protesters



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I bet said snowflakes thought that this was no going to happen.

https://www.facebook.com/unicornriot.ninja/videos/vb.313463592321202/431208623880031/?type=3&theater


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

My sympathy is with the tribe. A couple of veterans from the tribe are family friends and I don't blame them at all for not wanting that pipeline upstream from their water supply any more than Bismarck did. Yes, we need oil, but if other breaks and spills are any indication, the pipeline builders will take the money and run and leave the locals to suck up the damage to their land and resources.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

OrneryOldBat said:


> My sympathy is with the tribe. A couple of veterans from the tribe are family friends and I don't blame them at all for not wanting that pipeline upstream from their water supply any more than Bismarck did. Yes, we need oil, but if other breaks and spills are any indication, the pipeline builders will take the money and run and leave the locals to suck up the damage to their land and resources.


The majority of the Tribe is against the protest..... The Tribe has been asking the protestors to leave for months... they are racing to clean up the filth left by the Environmental Wackos!!! Sanitation crews work to remove massive amounts of garbage from DAPL protest camp before spring thaw


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

OrneryOldBat said:


> My sympathy is with the tribe. A couple of veterans from the tribe are family friends and I don't blame them at all for not wanting that pipeline upstream from their water supply any more than Bismarck did. Yes, we need oil, but if other breaks and spills are any indication, the pipeline builders will take the money and run and leave the locals to suck up the damage to their land and resources.


well - tell the tribe that the residents in the rest of the country is tired of their buddy Obammy & Company sucking up the railroad oil tanker profits and endangering people with derailments and explosions ....

where was their protesting and railroad blockading for the last 8 years while Obammy played his supposed environmental war dance to the country?

your tribe buddies are just so much more loser ethnics that got conned by both Obammy and Hellery ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just use a vib roller and don't stop flat every thing and one that does not move.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Seriously - not wanting an oil spill on your property or in your drinking water is a liberal issue? Bismarck, ND, hotbed of lib activism - who knew! Bet you'd feel differently when the government decides your land would be a great place to dump a hazardous waste site next to. Trust the government - everything will be just fine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OrneryOldBat said:


> My sympathy is with the tribe. A couple of veterans from the tribe are family friends and I don't blame them at all for not wanting that pipeline upstream from their water supply any more than Bismarck did. Yes, we need oil, but if other breaks and spills are any indication, the pipeline builders will take the money and run and leave the locals to suck up the damage to their land and resources.


Why should they have a lessened risk from the line than anyone of us from local lines?

A mile from me there are three lines, in 37 years of living here nothing ever occurred.

Do you have any idea how many thousands of miles of pipeline there is running throughout this country?

I have a restricted map of all the pipelines in CONUS, Just coming up from the gulf to here there is ten thousand miles of it.

You don't even hear about them, do you? Risk from the lines by volume pumped. is practically nil.

Yes there are a lot of minor leakages, blown out of proportion by the enviro wackos.

What are we supposed to do return to a 19th century agro society? Risks come everyday in the industrial world.

The spillages spread across the left wing news were about gulf drilling, and was done with an agenda, block drilling,

more money to the Saud.

One in a great while there is a problem, much of the cleanup comes with federal funding.

As the Ill Warrior pointed out about the railroads, o'thiggers friends, have had quite a few derailments and leakage, not just oil either.

Little press on it, o'thigger would have had a hissy fit.

I hope with the EPA RATS cleaned out soon, permits for new refineries will be let.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

OmeryOldbat is correct to be suspicious of government. Having said that any pipeline will be upstream of something. It's unavoidable. The question is how likely is something to go wrong . Think Chernobyl. And can it be cleaned up quick and easy.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

OrneryOldBat said:


> Seriously - not wanting an oil spill on your property *It's not on the tribe's property* or in your drinking water *starting in Dec the tribe will be getting their drinking water from SD* is a liberal issue? Bismarck, ND, hotbed of lib activism - who knew! Bet you'd feel differently when the government decides your land would be a great place to dump a hazardous waste site next to. Trust the government - everything will be just fine.


fixed your points.......... any other falsehoods you feel like spreading I could fix?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

The pipeline is crossing the river at that point because there is *already another pipeline crossing at that point!!!*


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> OmeryOldbat is correct to be suspicious of government. Having said that any pipeline will be upstream of something. It's unavoidable. The question is how likely is something to go wrong . Think Chernobyl. And can it be cleaned up quick and easy.


Chernobyl? So now the labor of American workers on a pipeline is compared to the slave labor of Russia on a nuclear power plant? Oh and from what - the 1970s or was it 60's? Hey don't get me wrong precautions are necessary but I also believe an abundance of precaution is in place. As noted by so many the tribe favors this, it is safer to move oil thru a pipeline then on a rail road (where accidents are more likely), and it benefits our nation to make oil available at a lower cost point. Believing in that is not blind agreement with our government - hell up until Nov. 8 our government was in bed with the opposition.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

For Standing Rock Sioux, new water system may reduce oil leak risk

"The Standing Rock Sioux say the new supply point is not enough to ease their concerns over the pipeline. The developer behind the pipeline, Energy Transfer Partners LP (ETP.N), has vowed not to reroute the line. 'Just because the new intake is 70 miles away doesn't mean our water is still not threatened,' said David Archambault, chairman of the Standing Rock Sioux tribe."


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

you want them to dig up the existing pipeline that runs there since the 80's too????


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

at this point... the tribe will be lucky if they don't get the $20 million bill for the protest and cleanup..... shots fired at police, 2 NG trucks burned, human waste and debris from the camp (in a flood zone) up river from the same water they have been claiming to protect... the only ones polluting it at this point are themselves..... 100 dumpsters of trash removed already.. an estimated 500 more needed....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Chernobyl? So now the labor of American workers on a pipeline is compared to the slave labor of Russia on a nuclear power plant? Oh and from what - the 1970s or was it 60's? Hey don't get me wrong precautions are necessary but I also believe an abundance of precaution is in place. As noted by so many the tribe favors this, it is safer to move oil thru a pipeline then on a rail road (where accidents are more likely), and it benefits our nation to make oil available at a lower cost point. Believing in that is not blind agreement with our government - hell up until Nov. 8 our government was in bed with the opposition.


Chernobyl is an extreme example of something gone wrong. You can not prevent everything. I want the pipeline too as long as the construction is above par I do not have issues with it.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you want them to dig up the existing pipeline that runs there since the 80's too????


I guess you got me - I'm just a liberal hippy snowflake who wants to destroy all the pipelines, close refineries and drink organic soy lattes in the shade of a fair-trade wind farm. Or - you could stop reading a whole lot of nonsense into what I actually said.

I'll break it down for you. I don't much like the government, especially when it comes to land issues. Your land - your business until it becomes my business when it crosses my land. I'm not a fan of multi-nationals, but that could just be jealousy because I can't afford to buy myself a legislator. I sympathize with the Standing Rock tribe in not wanting the pipeline upstream - full stop. I didn't express my opinion about anything else around the pipeline protests. I stated we need oil. Evidently, I also kicked someone's puppy.

There's not a good answer. Yes - we've got a maze of existing pipelines, many of them more than 50 years old and like so much of our infrastructure in sad shape. The alternative would be more oil trains - not a good idea either. Pipelines leak and break and when they do, they leave a mess behind. Unless and until we get a pandemic or cold fusion, we're over a barrel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is the deal . It is not their land. I have nothing to say about the state or feds taking some of my lad to widen a high way that don't need widening. I have nothing to say about what gets hauled on that road. They anit got anything to say about it either. What they are up to is looking for some green mail.
They no more believe that sprit bs than I do. They should have been run off long ago , but they were supporting Obama's agenda so they got away with it. Game over.
The Oil is 1000's of times safer in the pipe line than on tank cars on rail. A subject I know a bit about.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

OrneryOldBat said:


> I guess you got me - I'm just a liberal hippy snowflake who wants to destroy all the pipelines, close refineries and drink organic soy lattes in the shade of a fair-trade wind farm. Or - you could stop reading a whole lot of nonsense into what I actually said.
> 
> I'll break it down for you. I don't much like the government, especially when it comes to land issues. Your land - your business until it becomes my business when it crosses my land. I'm not a fan of multi-nationals, but that could just be jealousy because I can't afford to buy myself a legislator. I sympathize with the Standing Rock tribe in not wanting the pipeline upstream - full stop. I didn't express my opinion about anything else around the pipeline protests. I stated we need oil. Evidently, I also kicked someone's puppy.
> 
> There's not a good answer. Yes - we've got a maze of existing pipelines, many of them more than 50 years old and like so much of our infrastructure in sad shape. The alternative would be more oil trains - not a good idea either. Pipelines leak and break and when they do, they leave a mess behind. Unless and until we get a pandemic or cold fusion, we're over a barrel.


to be fair... where it is crossing... is the Army Corps of Engineers (GOVT.) land not the tribe's... as for The Tribal Chairman Dave Archambault.. his sister was a lawyer and policy advisor for Obama.. your trust is in the wrong place..


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have both, a pipe line that runs through the corner of my property, and a proposed oil train they want to lay tracks for that will go between 1/2 mile and 1/2" from my house...
I am all aboard with energy independence till it risks the family farm... ugg


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have two gas pipelines that cross my property. Last summer a line (same one?) blew up and burnt down a home a few miles away. I think the house is far enough away but the barn is questionable.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/wtae.r...n-sparks-large-fire-in-salem-township/7479756


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a map of the various pipelines in America.

Is this pipeline supposed to use 1880's technology or 2017 technology to keep everybody safe and sound?

I bet if it leaks, it comes from someone wanting/making it leak.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OrneryOldBat said:


> My sympathy is with the tribe. A couple of veterans from the tribe are family friends and I don't blame them at all for not wanting that pipeline upstream from their water supply any more than Bismarck did. Yes, we need oil, but if other breaks and spills are any indication, the pipeline builders will take the money and run and leave the locals to suck up the damage to their land and resources.


As far as I'm concerned, as long as a "native American" takes freebies from the Federal coffers (supplied by MY TAX DOLLARS) they don't have one @#$%& say so in whether or not a damn pipeline runs any freakin way.

These scumsucking bastards can take their bullshat and shove it.

Thanks!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Crock of crap below...it ain't their water, its mine and I say no problemo chief. I pay for these scumsuckers to live, screw them. They have no say until they stop taking Federal money.

Thanks again!



OrneryOldBat said:


> For Standing Rock Sioux, new water system may reduce oil leak risk
> 
> "The Standing Rock Sioux say the new supply point is not enough to ease their concerns over the pipeline. The developer behind the pipeline, Energy Transfer Partners LP (ETP.N), has vowed not to reroute the line. 'Just because the new intake is 70 miles away doesn't mean our water is still not threatened,' said David Archambault, chairman of the Standing Rock Sioux tribe."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> This is a map of the various pipelines in America.
> 
> Is this pipeline supposed to use 1880's technology or 2017 technology to keep everybody safe and sound?
> 
> ...


Similar to what I have, only mine is by the feds and goes into detail state by state.

Something like 150 maps in the PDF files.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/StandingRockFactChecker/photos/a.298112707254164.1073741828.266024913796277/376042366127864/?type=3&theater


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was it not Obama's EPA that claimed ownership of all surface water? So there goes their claim to water . Had it up to my tail with special rights for Indians, BLM, Lgbtaraggg what ever they call themselves today. Lets play cowboys and Indians again .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why should they have a lessened risk from the line than anyone of us from local lines?
> 
> A mile from me there are three lines, in 37 years of living here nothing ever occurred.
> 
> ...


I live in Houston. I don't think there is a natural foot of ground on which there is not a pipeline of some sort running under it or over it. :vs_laugh: We have the occasional accident ( Usually construction of some sort ) and it can get dangerous and messy but they are quick to fix and I can't remember the last time a life was lost although I am sure it has happened.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The hippies are occupying the low ground surrounded by a river and a Ridge, It's a tactical dream for the offense. A nightmare for the defenders.
This should have never gone on this long.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Must have been the same crowd from occupy wall street, trash making trash for others to clean up.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

only the main camp on Federal Land has been cleared.. there are still other protest camps on the reservation across the river... where BIA officials cannot arrest the non-natives.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> only the main camp on Federal Land has been cleared.. there are still other protest camps on the reservation across the river... where BIA officials cannot arrest the non-natives.


Let them stay there, the tribe will kick them out sooner or later.

That is unless they plan on blowing up the line.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> only the main camp on Federal Land has been cleared.. there are still other protest camps on the reservation across the river... where BIA officials cannot arrest the non-natives.


Maybe the *****'s will scalp 'em.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Must have been the same crowd from occupy wall street, trash making trash for others to clean up.


from the various live stream video of the police raid - there's another HUGE cleanup coming - no idea they had built large buildings on the protest site - trash, trash and more trash freaking everywhere - whole sections of camp flooded - I think the ones arrested should make an orange jumpsuit re-appearance for work detail .....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think they should use helicopters to move the oil from point a to point b... heck it will only raise the price to $12.75 a gallon... is that too much for water safety


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hit 'em with the Skunk!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think they should use helicopters to move the oil from point a to point b... heck it will only raise the price to $12.75 a gallon... is that too much for water safety


I bet gasoline would be in the millions of dollars per gallon if we used helicopters to transport it


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

UPDATE!!!! The cleanup at the main #DakotaAccessPipeline protest camp is now complete.

A contractor for the Army Corps of Engineers says workers filled 835 industrial-size trash bins. Some of the debris, things like lumber and propane tanks, were set aside for recycling.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hope the Feds have that clean up company on retainer - good chance these very same protesters start it all over again to the south with the new pipeline build ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I work for a major railroad that transports a LOT of that Dakota crude. I see everyday how they maintain (or rather, lack of maintenance) their equipment. Trust me, the environment is MUCH SAFER with the oil in a pipeline instead of on an oil train. You can't even imagine how much safer!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I work for a major railroad that transports a LOT of that Dakota crude. I see everyday how they maintain (or rather, lack of maintenance) their equipment. Trust me, the environment is MUCH SAFER with the oil in a pipeline instead of on an oil train. You can't even imagine how much safer!


and there's been derailment and resulting fires & contamination - God help the community that catches that bad luck .... been nothing but another Obammy $$$$ hustle the last 8 years ....


----------

